# Stahls� Offers New AquaTru Dye-Block CAD-CUT Heat Transfer Ink Sheets



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Stahls’ Offers New AquaTru Dye-Block CAD-CUT Heat Transfer Ink Sheets*

New AquaTru™ Dye-Block™ CAD-CUT® Heat Transfer Ink Sheets from Stahls’ offer a solution for dye migration when using your own vinyl cutter to create heat-applied logos, names or numbers. CPSIA and lab certified to block dye and remain soft through 125 washings, AquaTru Dye-Block lets you decorate dye sublimated polyester and synthetic garments with confidence. 

Create soft, lightweight transfers for use on performance wear and heat-sensitive fabrics like Lycra and spandex. They apply at 275 degrees F and are designed to stretch and rebound. The sheets make doing it yourself quick and easy. 

All you need is your vinyl cutter and heat press. AquaTru™ Dye-Block™ CAD-CUT® Heat Transfer Ink Sheets are 19.5 inches by 26 inches and come in packs of five. They are available in black, gold, navy, red, royal and white. To learn more, go to https://goo.gl/NuADR6.

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

